# sprenger vs Neue Schule



## mandk (8 January 2009)

Looking at the Sprenger KK ultra or universal

OR

similar Neue Schule one...... not sure which this is yet - if anyone knows please tell me!!

I want a bit with Aurigan mouth or similar and I know Sprenger has lovely curved researched mouth pieces.....  not sure about Neue Schule?
It is for my New Forest who is incredibly strong when jumping and hacking - but can be schooled in a snaffle.  I want to try a bit such as these to try and get her to accept the bit rather than fight it - she is currently in a pelham - single rein on bottom ring and curb chain, I would love to have her away from this.  

I do not want to spend a fortune - hence considering the Neue Schule and if I bought sprenger it would be a used one.

Any help with deciding appreciated!


----------



## spaniel (8 January 2009)

Having used both the KK ultra and the NS version on my young horse I can honestly say he much prefers the Sprenger.  Ive gone on the the Sprenger Dynamic now.


----------



## not_with_it (8 January 2009)

I would go for a neue schule. I bought a sprenger years ago and ended up selling it as I didnt like it. I bought a neue schule last year and love it. My horse goes really well in it. I then bought a sprenger for my youngster and remembered that I didnt like my last one. Its really heavy and isnt as well made as the neue schule, its in the tack room waiting to be put on ebay.
So after having both I would go for the neue schule.


----------



## emmysophie96 (8 January 2009)

See if you can find a local bit place that will let you try them.  My saddler who is also my instructor lets me try ones out before I buy.  I have NS and I have to say the difference was immediate and dramatic when I moved from a Happy Mouth.  Never used the sprenger so I can't compare but my boy is very happy with NS and went from sticking his head up in the air to try and stop me putting the bridle on to putting his head down and pretty much opening his mouth to take the bit at only the second time of use.


----------



## mandk (8 January 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the NS version is?  Is it the connection bit? Or the Verbindend?

Sorry, I am not up to speed on NS......


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2009)

i have quite a few sprengers and really rate them. a couple of NS and they are nice bits too... but, someone on here posted that they had a NS bit break (i think it might have been out hunting... was a lucky escape i think), and i've been a bit suspicious of them since then.


----------



## Flibble (8 January 2009)

Shop4bits charges £5 for 30 days and if you keep the bit you pay the balance.


----------



## Baileyhoss (8 January 2009)

but their service can be worse than dire!  wouldn't reccommend shop4bits.  try ebay, you can always resell.


----------



## Flibble (8 January 2009)

ooh thankx for that my hand had been hovering over a KK ultra on there.
I could shoot myself I had more bits than you can shake a stick at but sold them all on ebay several years ago as I did not need them anymore!!


----------



## milliepops (8 January 2009)

I've used Shop4Bits a couple of times and the service was good - perhaps it's the luck of the draw.

I've used NS and Sprenger bits, and preferred the Sprenger (although I'm told that Heather offers very helpful advice on which NS to choose).  I found that the NS bits got marked quite quickly, even though they were fitted correctly.


----------



## Baileyhoss (8 January 2009)

they used to be good but apparently the management/ownership changed. i have heard a few people on here say they have experienced bad service.  
one time I waited 3 weeks for a bit, 
then a few weeks later I waited 6 weeks for a bit, then got stroppy and cancelled the order and had to strop for another 3 to get money back (after payment was taken the day of the original order!)


----------



## riderroo (9 January 2009)

My 16.2hh warmblood gelding is ridden in a KK Ultra and he goes very nicely in it - actively seeking the contact and working correctly. 

When I first got him 4 years ago he had been ridden in a double bridle for dressage and was very fixed through the jaw and certainly didn't want to work forwards. I found that the KK Ultra really helped encourage him to accept the contact and now he is ridden in it all of the time - I certainly wouldn't swap it for anything else!


----------



## KatB (9 January 2009)

New NS bits are very different to the original ones. IMO the new ones are excellent, they are beautifully made. I've got an old NS snaffle which is very obviously not as good quality as the new ones, but my horse still goes well in! I have a verbidend and a NS universal and my horse goes very well in both. I like the fact NS make them in 1/4 sizes aswell for a perfect fit. Have used Sprengers in the past, and for the ££ difference I dont think they are worth it tbh.


----------



## MCTM (9 January 2009)

I use a KK Ultra at the moment but I've just ordered a Dynamic as she's so fussy with her tongue &amp; I think the shaped design will help (from Shop4Bits so I hope they are OK.... seem v helpful &amp; say I should get the bit tomorrow or Monday).  I had been interested in the Neue Schule Training Bit as it was about half the price BUT the mouthpiece was only available in 18mm which is way too chunky for my mare.  The Dynamic is 14mm which is the same as the KK.  To be honest I probably won't find much of a difference between the 2 bits but wanted to check it out.  If it works better does anybody want a KK Ultra 5"  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## mandk (9 January 2009)

The KK ultra you have..........
- What are the cheeks(loose ring etc)?
- Is it a 14mm?
- What material is the mouth piece (Aurigan etc)?
- How much has it been used and what condition is it in?
Please PM me with details and price etc!
Me needing poss this bit is exactly how this post started! 

I have the Dynamic RS for my ex racer - due to him being on his year out after racing and me being pregnant I have not tried it yet..... but have heard heaps of +ve feedback on them.
I bought mine from eBay shop Horse Heaven - the lady is very knowledgeable, patient and helpful.  A really big help to me.  Also th cheapest I could find anywhere.

The Verbindend bit does come in 14mm &amp; 16mm - I am looking at the 14mm - same as my Dynamic.

So it does seem that both the Sprengers &amp; NS are extremely good bits and prob more difference in price than quality? ?


----------

